# Lillith Clayton, GA BTF sweet



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11198072

Sweet youg girl who loves people and dogs.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

bumping her up, Dr Death will be early due to holiday.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

More About URGENT! Lillith
Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit 
Jonesboro, GA 
770-477-3684 
Email Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit 
See more pets from Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

The sad Clayton update was that all except one (that was rescued) of their time up dogs were euthanized.









This girl's number will be up shortly...I believe next euth will be Thurs........

This shelter does NOT fool around...time up...not rescued...they are euthanized...........


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's a list-at-a-glance view of the current urgent german shepherds on the board. There are so many - hope i didn't miss any

http://www.freewebs.com/germanshepherddogs/


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Bumping up --- my stomach is sick looking at all these dogs in danger, when will people learn to S/N


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

She is still on petfinder.......


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

Still listed ...

















More About URGENT! Lillith
Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit 
Jonesboro, GA 
770-477-3684 
Email Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit 
See more pets from Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit


----------



## darkrain (Jul 10, 2002)

OK, we have a rescue name we can pull her under but we need someone to physically go to the shelter, get her out and ideally hold her until Monday or Tues.
Can anyone do this. Please let me know quickly.


----------



## darkrain (Jul 10, 2002)

BUMP-


----------



## mm1569 (Jul 10, 2008)

My Atlanta friends are out of town but I emailed them all, hopefully someone can pull her tomorrow- when can she be picked up?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

No longer listed on Pet Finder. Not sure if anything good happened for this poor dog.


----------

